# Out of control UAE national driver



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

A week ago I was back in Dubai on business for an international client. My company had docked his superyacht at Al Jadaf to attend to some unplanned work. 
I had to drive (in hire car) to AD to pickup an equipment item for the yacht, on the way back to Dubai 5.30pm a demented local gent was trying to force me to move from 2 lane (right of fast lane) to 3rd lane so he could continue to race another idiot. 
Tailgating, flashing lights failed to impress me so he and his buddy tailed me all the way back to Al Jadaf. I pulled up they jumped out to give me a 'talking too'. Unfortunately (for them) the equipment I collected included several shiny new stainless steel stauntions (yacht deck posts). The four big stupid wallies decided my shortarse 170cm height plus friend wasn't worth the attention. 

I really like Dubai:boxing::boxing:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just another day in Dubai then eh?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am going to be extra politically correct now and point out that just because a chap is dressed in dishdash etc, he is not necessarilly Emirati. Other GCC nationals wear that too.

Idiots come in all shapes & sizes...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I am going to be extra politically correct now and point out that just because a chap is dressed in dishdash etc, he is not necessarilly Emirati. Other GCC nationals wear that too.
> 
> Idiots come in all shapes & sizes...



But GCC drivers are generally more reckless here just as Turkish drivers would be reckless in Turkey.

A Qatari who raced at 200 kph few days back was stopped by undercover police. Funnily the guy was furiously arguing with the police. What was he arguing about? The fact that someone clearly in the wrong has the courage to argue with a policeman shows you its all about attitude.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Doing 200kph is not necessarily dangerous though. It's not the speed that makes roads dangerous, it's drivers.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am going to be extra politically correct now and point out that just because a chap is dressed in dishdash etc, he is not necessarilly Emirati. Other GCC nationals wear that too.
> 
> Idiots come in all shapes & sizes...


Lived in the GCC regions various countries for quite a few years so I worked out they must have been UAE nationals, how you say; well

Egyptians would have already crashed 
Palestines - naw no rockets
Saudi - they would have stopped twice for prayers
Oman - they would stay to play no matter the odds
Lebonese - no profit in it
Yemen - I wasn't at sea
Others have limited attention span syndrome and got lost
Just leaves you know who


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And people wonder why there is such a divide...

-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

is it possible to report reckless drivers to the police if you write down their plate number?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> is it possible to report reckless drivers to the police if you write down their plate number?


As far as I am aware there must be two adults in the car who must both make a complaint. That was certainly the case for a while. I can't see the police taking most complaints too seriusly without any proof though.

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

vona62 said:


> A week ago I was back in Dubai on business for an international client. My company had docked his superyacht at Al Jadaf to attend to some unplanned work.
> I had to drive (in hire car) to AD to pickup an equipment item for the yacht, on the way back to Dubai 5.30pm a demented local gent was trying to force me to move from 2 lane (right of fast lane) to 3rd lane so he could continue to race another idiot.
> Tailgating, flashing lights failed to impress me so he and his buddy tailed me all the way back to Al Jadaf. I pulled up they jumped out to give me a 'talking too'. Unfortunately (for them) the equipment I collected included several shiny new stainless steel stauntions (yacht deck posts). The four big stupid wallies decided my shortarse 170cm height plus friend wasn't worth the attention.
> 
> I really like Dubai:boxing::boxing:


Hey mate ....

I don't realy care whether its politically correct or not, but I carry a good old fashioned pick handle in the car _(most times, world wide including here)_ for exactly the same occassion, even to this day .... 

Whether its as#holes flashing their light up your back side and getting into road rage _(as exactly per your experience)_ if it should ever go that far or even the grogg hijackers from Baracuda ..... so far and thank God it hasn't thus far ....

I grew up in a not so sensitive touchy feel good area of Oz and hence the same as a precaution where ever I live internationally .... particularly these days .... still a whole lot better than some of my friends who grew up in Joberg in SA, carrying guns etc ....

Brandish the same as a last resort and 99% will back off .... 

For the rest, well ... find out, but I'm no hero .... buts what's mine is mine etc ! ... 

Maybe its also my previous experience where living in Texas they have state laws that protect the same, so I totally agree with your actions, but then again thats probably because were Ozzies and don't easily give over to threats from d#ck heads .... :boxing::boxing:

For the rest, fold over be a girl !!

For all else if it abraids you that much the report number here locally for the police for bad drivers is ... *800 4353* ..... so go for it !!! ... _(and good luck at getting a response)_

I carry the number "highlighted" in bold in my car !!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Just another day in Dubai then eh?!


It appears that way Pamela, different day same [email protected]


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Doing 200kph is not necessarily dangerous though. It's not the speed that makes roads dangerous, it's drivers.


The police obviously thought otherwise as the driver was doing 200 and flashing people doing 160 which is the unofficial limit from DXB to AUH.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey mate ....
> 
> I don't realy care whether its politically correct or not, but I carry a good old fashioned pick handle in the car _(most times, world wide including here)_ for exactly the same occassion, even to this day ....
> 
> ...


What I find supprising driving in different countries as compared to UAE is the aggression. 
In Turkey's big cities traffic is fast moving, a little dangerous but more thru shere numbers than attitude/agression. 
I also drive in China - Beijing, Zhongshou and Liaoning - Chinese drivers are the worst, no attention to rules just 'me see me go' but it's absolutely hilarious, a complete hoot and nobody gets aggressive. I see 5 fender benders a day and the drivers (must wait for police) always look surprised. The down side is pedestrians take a beating, I've seen several killed. One young guy a metre in front of me got slamed/sent to ancestors by airport bus in the airport on a ped crossing.

But what you never see in any of these places is UAE type manic aggression


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

vona62 said:


> But what you never see in any of these places is UAE type manic aggression



Go to Riyadh, Kuwait and Cairo, the driving is a few times worse than the UAE; Tehran is no better either.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Doing 200kph is not necessarily dangerous though. It's not the speed that makes roads dangerous, it's drivers.


Speed by itself might not be dangerous, but 200kph is definitely WAY over the 'fast but acceptable' speed limit on a public highway.

I can tolerate idiots tailgating/flashing me trying to ovetake IF i am holding up traffic. Otherwise they just have to wait until its safe for me to move onto the inside lane.

But its the idiots who insist on staying in the outside lane and not allowing others to overtake properly from the left, despite an empty lane on the right and being obviously slower than everyone else , that really gets me :boxing:
These drivers fully deserve to get flashed and tailgated!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> I don't realy care whether its politically correct or not, but I carry a good old fashioned pick handle in the car _(most times, world wide including here)_ for exactly the same occassion, even to this day ....


That's not being politically correct.....its called 'possession of a weapon with intent'.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Go to Riyadh, Kuwait and Cairo, the driving is a few times worse than the UAE; Tehran is no better either.


Doha can be a lot of fun as well.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

vona62 said:


> What I find supprising driving in different countries as compared to UAE is the aggression.
> In Turkey's big cities traffic is fast moving, a little dangerous but more thru shere numbers than attitude/agression.
> I also drive in China - Beijing, Zhongshou and Liaoning - Chinese drivers are the worst, no attention to rules just 'me see me go' but it's absolutely hilarious, a complete hoot and nobody gets aggressive. I see 5 fender benders a day and the drivers (must wait for police) always look surprised. The down side is pedestrians take a beating, I've seen several killed. One young guy a metre in front of me got slamed/sent to ancestors by airport bus in the airport on a ped crossing.
> 
> *But what you never see in any of these places is UAE type manic aggression*


All to do here with this lots evaluation of their own self importance, whereas some where like China (and SE Asia generally) as you know .... "he's pushing in therefore thats OK as he must have something more important to do .... and they are full of politeness and apologies for doing so" .... rather than just being the self opinionated, chest beating types that seem to be reasonably common more over here, but still found similarly to some extent throughout the ME !! .... :confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Shinjuku said:


> That's not being politically correct.....its called 'possession of a weapon with intent'.


No mate ... just bought it the other day and taking it home from the hardware .... it just happened to still be there in the car at the time ...


----------

